# Did you read this?



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Puff editors have put together a 2 page review of Cigar Rights and Tobacco Legislation. Its on the first web page, before you sign in. Take a look. There is a place to comment on the article. Here is a screen shot:


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting; looks very interesting. Is it on the homepage? I can't seem to find it.


----------

